# Exo Terra Fogger



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, I have an Exo Terra Fogger in my tank, that works really well. But i'm worried that the frogs might get shocked if they touch it :-\. Its in the back corner, under the water. I cant cover it because then the water that squirts out cant become fog. I made a small cube cut in the egg crate false bottom (6 layers of it) and placed the fogger in there. Its fogging nicely, but i went to move it and it shocked my fingers... a little pinch to me, but something thatll toast a frog. Do you think this was just a one time thing like when u plug something into an outlet and get that little shock? Or should i take the fogger out and not use it with the frogs.


HELP!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have heard of a some people using them but personally I would advise against it. Like you said a frog can easily get toasted. Have you looked into Unltrasonic Foggers? There are a couple of DIY posts on them. Check them out. But if I were you I would take out the fogger you have now.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's actually not a shock, but the ultrasonic vibration from the diaphragm. There are warnings all over the humidifiers saying not to touch the water while the thing is working. Just a little background that's kinda cool to know. 

If there's any way to enclose it in screen or another fine mesh, I'd do that. Otherwise, yank it out and take it back. I've read more than a few posts of people having problems with them or being concerned with their operation.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I think when exo-terra was designing them they thought it would be beneficial to hire a big nasty dude to crap in a box and sell it for $50. I bought one and returned it the next day for all the reasons mentioned


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Just can`t beat the old spray bottle  John


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

well, first, crb, it is the ultrasonic fogger. It works great, im still worried. We were thinking about getting a tall mesh/screen pencil or pen holder (like you put on desks) and jsut putting it ontop of the fogger, basically what you said, defaced


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd do what crib said, take it back, get your $50, buy an ultrasonic fogger for $15, buy some hose for a couple more, and build a DIY fogger.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Go with the DIY option.

This is my 52 gal hex with a $17 ultrasonic humidifier from walmart. Very effective and running for 12 mins twice a day needs refilling about once every few months, or even longer.










All you need is some plastic hose from home depot or likewise, a flexible hose is around $6 for about 20 ft.

Regards

Steve


----------



## robrainney (Jan 4, 2007)

I went through four of those things, from two different sources, and couldn't get one to work right. I took them back to the store, and the manager couldn't get them to work either. I have never had a product that was such a worthless, peice of junk before.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

robrainney said:


> I went through four of those things, from two different sources, and couldn't get one to work right. I took them back to the store, and the manager couldn't get them to work either. I have never had a product that was such a worthless, peice of junk before.


I second that opinion, have had almost an identical experience. If they are the silver dollar-round sized things, about 1" thick, they are essentially crap. I think I got one to work for a week before it totally crapped out. They work only in a designated depth of water, which they use up quickly, and then splutter around, splattering stinging bullets of water in every direction. They won't work with distilled water, as the user instructions confide in the how-to pamphlet, and hard water cruds them up almost immediately.

The one time I got one to work, the fog did look pretty cool, for about 15 minutes.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

i cant find a small ultrasonic humidifier. can anyone give me a name? how about that $17 from walmart.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Check walmart, and look for the "cool mist" ones. You may also want to check miejer, or wallgreens, but they may be a bit more.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

You guys are giving me about 25 reasons why I wont ever buy a fogger and heating up my water feature just works ten times better along with a spray bottle!!!


----------



## jundox (Jul 5, 2007)

Just to chime in... 
I have the medium exo-terra waterfall and fogger...
I decided to use them against the advice of many on here because they were gifts.

For about a month, I had no problems and the fog looked great... Then one day the fogger never came on. I thought maybe I damaged the ceramic disc, so I bought a replacement pack. Replaced the disc, but no luck- still didn't work. 

So I unplug it and just have the waterfall running and the next day I notice that my viv is at about 74 degrees... I chaulk it up to it being a cooler day outside (even though I run central AC). The next day the temp outside is in the mid 90's and again I notice my viv is only maxing out at 75 degrees. The weird thing is for the first few weeks when I had the fogger going for a half hour every 2 hours, my viv was around the 80 mark pretty consistantly.

Ok, so point one is: these foggers are utter crap.
Point two is: these can and do generate considerable heat in a 20gal viv.


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

jundox said:


> Just to chime in...
> I have the medium exo-terra waterfall and fogger...
> I decided to use them against the advice of many on here because they were gifts.
> 
> ...


just curious do you have a vent on yuor tank or just glass?


----------



## superjalami30 (Mar 28, 2007)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but I have to ask a question regarding the ultrasonic humidifier's.

Can someone give me the model number for the humidifier that costs a measly 15-17 bucks.
I have yet to see one under $69.99 (Canadian). :shock:


----------



## jundox (Jul 5, 2007)

bstorm83 said:


> just curious do you have a vent on yuor tank or just glass?


I have a glass top with an 80mm exhaust fan... I had it running for 15 min on/15 min off at 7v because of the heat the fogger was generating... now that the fogger is broken, I run the fan for 15 min every 2 hours at 4.5v.

I orginally had the fogger running for 30 min every hour so I'm sure that 12 hours running time heavily contributed to the heat and eventually burn out of the unit.


----------

